# S5 an MPI-Bus



## reini69 (2 April 2007)

Hallo, wir haben hier verschiedene S5-Anlagen die per FMS-Bus an ein BDE-System angebunden sind. Dieses BDE-System soll nun durch ein neues ersetzt werden und die Datenübertragung soll per MPI-Bus erfolgen. Gibt es Komponenten (z.B. Baugruppen oder noch besser Adapter) mit denen ich der S5 MPI beibringen kann?


----------



## JesperMP (2 April 2007)

reini69 schrieb:
			
		

> ..die Datenübertragung soll per MPI-Bus erfolgen.


Warum? Es konnte andere (und bessere) Lösungen geben.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 April 2007)

Hallo,

beschreiben Sie doch mal genauer, welche Komponenten 
Sie im Einsatz haben. Müssen die S5en untereinander
Daten austauschen? 

Um für die Zukunft offen zu sein wäre eine Ethernet-
basierte Lösung, z. B. mit unserem *ACCON-S5-LAN* 
eine Überlegung wert.

Einen Adapter für S5- und S7-Kopplung habe ich
schon mal gesehen:

http://www.cd-electronic.de/products/S5-S7-Adapter/s5-s7-adapter.html

Kann aber nicht beurteilen, ob er Sie weiterbringt.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## reini69 (2 April 2007)

Stop, da hab ich mich ein bisschen vertan. Tatsächlich ist es nur eine S5. Die beiden anderen Anlagen haben bereits eine S7. Nun soll der FMS-Bus durch einen MPI-Bus ersetzt werden. Die Steuerungen tauschen untereinander keine Daten aus. Die Daten gehen von jeder Steuerung einzeln an das BDE.


----------



## volker (2 April 2007)

mpi an s5 habe ich noch nie gesehen. dp würde aber gehen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 April 2007)

reini69 schrieb:


> Stop, da hab ich mich ein bisschen vertan. Tatsächlich ist es nur eine S5. Die beiden anderen Anlagen haben bereits eine S7. Nun soll der FMS-Bus durch einen MPI-Bus ersetzt werden. Die Steuerungen tauschen untereinander keine Daten aus. Die Daten gehen von jeder Steuerung einzeln an das BDE.




Das neue BDE muss FMS können, ne S5 mit MPI gibts nicht.

FMS auf MPI umzustellen ist hirnrissig, euer "neues" BDE ist unausgereift !


----------



## JesperMP (3 April 2007)

Welche BDE system ?
Welche Mechanismus wird für das Übertragen von Daten benutzt ? OPC ? Oder .. ?


----------



## reini69 (3 April 2007)

*S5 an MPI*

Das BDE-System ist ein eigenes, nix gekauftes. Wir können damit theoretisch jede Kopplung fahren, die wir haben wollen (FMS wollen wir aber nicht ;-) ). Wir dachten deshalb an MPI weil die beiden S7-Anlagen die mit angekoppelt werden sollen, halt schon naturgemäß über MPI verfügen und somit Kosten eingespart werden können.

@"Unregistrierter Gast": Hältst Du das für einen guten Stil oder findest Du es sogar "cool" mit Wörtern wie "hirnrissig" und "unausgereiftes BDE" um Dich zu schmeissen ohne die Hintergründe näher zu kennen, geschweige denn anstelle dieser Begriffe Lösungsvorschläge zu bringen? Ich nicht...


----------



## JesperMP (3 April 2007)

reini69 schrieb:
			
		

> FMS wollen wir aber nicht


 Warum ?
Du hast einen Funktionierende FMS Verbindung, und du möchtest es mit einem MPI Verbindung austauschen.


----------



## reini69 (3 April 2007)

*S5 an MPI*

Ganz einfach, weil wir FMS nicht wollen.


----------



## JesperMP (3 April 2007)

reini69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach, weil wir FMS nicht wollen.


Ein technischer Grund würde nett sein.


Hast du Deltalogics Eintrag gelesen ? 
Eine Beschränkung ist daß beide Lösungen sich anschliesst zur langsamen PG Schnittstelle (9600 Baud).


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 April 2007)

reini69 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil wir FMS nicht wollen.



Das ist nicht "_ganz einfach_", das ist "*einfach blöd*".

Ich glaub, du weist garnicht richtig, wovon du hier sprichst und versuchst das durch Überheblichkeit wettzumachen.

Ist dir aber nicht gelungen, du bist durchschaut.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 April 2007)

@ug
Jetzt beruhige Dich mal wieder. Wird schon seinen 
Grund haben mit dem FMS, auch wenn wir den 
gerade nicht erkennen können.

@reini
Wenn ich nichts übersehen habe, könnte man
die S5 mit dem Adapter an eine der S7
anhängen und dann die S5-Daten aus dem Koppel-DB 
in der S7 lesen - ist aber m. E. eine Bastellösung und
es müssen die SPS-Programme angepasst werden.

Wenn die BDE alles kann, dann würde ich Ethernet
und RFC1006 nehmen, Vorteil: keine Änderungen 
in den SPS-Programmen und offen für zukünftige
Erweiterungen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## reini69 (3 April 2007)

*S5 an MPI*

Gut, hier also ein technischer Grund: als Schnittstellen für unser BDE zur Außenwelt verwenden wir Applicom-Boards, die unseres Wissens nach kein FMS unterstützen, also muss eine andere Kopplungsart her, die nach Möglichkeit kostengünstig ist. Daher die Idee MPI zu verwenden, weil das die S7 von Haus aus schon kann.
@Unregistrierter Gast: Immerhin bleibst Du Deinem Stil scheinbar in allen Beiträgen treu. Aber wenn Du andere der Überheblichkeit bezichtigst, dann solltest Du Deine Signatur unter den Beiträgen mal ändern.
Aber Du weißt ja selbst: actio = reactio!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 April 2007)

reini69 schrieb:


> ... verwenden wir Applicom-Boards ...  nach Möglichkeit kostengünstig ...



Sorry, ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich? 

Bzw: Was ist der Grund für die Entscheidung,
Applicom-Boards einzusetzen?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 April 2007)

deltalogic schrieb:


> Sorry, ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich?



Der weis nicht richtig, wovon er redet.
Von der BDE hat er schonmal garkeine Ahnung.

P.S., meine Signatur wird wunschgemäß angepasst !


----------



## JesperMP (3 April 2007)

reini69 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, hier also ein technischer Grund: als Schnittstellen für unser BDE zur Außenwelt verwenden wir Applicom-Boards


Dies ist nicht ein realer technischer Grund. Du kannst die Applicom Karte mit einer anderen FMS-fähigen Karte austauschen. Und dieses ist vermutlich die leistungsfähigste und kosteneffektivste Lösung. Du hast bereits eine FMS fähige Karte im S5.

Wir haben nicht die technischen Anforderungen für den Datenaustausch gehört. 
Wieviel Daten? 
Wie oft? 
Sollen die BDE die Daten holen oder sollen sie durch das S5 gesendet werden?


----------



## reini69 (3 April 2007)

*S5 an MPI*

Mit Applicom-Boards haben wir bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit Deltalogic auch, mit dem S5-Forum bisher eigentlich auch, mit dem unregistrierten Gast eigentlich nicht.
Ich bin dann mal weg, wird mir zu dumm hier.
Tschuldigung, aber eins will ich noch los werden:
@Unregistrierter Gast: Willst Du vielleicht Lehrer werden? Mit Deinen didaktischen und pädagogischen Fähigkeiten wirst Du es sicher weit bringen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 April 2007)

reini69 schrieb:


> Mit Applicom-Boards haben wir bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit Deltalogic auch, mit dem S5-Forum bisher eigentlich auch, mit dem unregistrierten Gast eigentlich nicht.



Ist eine klare Sache, MPI muss sein wegen dem UG.
FMS geht nicht, weil wir es schon haben.
Und ich bein ne beleidigte Leberwurst.

Viel Glück im weiteren Leben !


----------



## JesperMP (3 April 2007)

*Zauberwort !*

Es ist "unmöglich" sage ich, ***plingggg*** und denn presto, Applicom und FMS geht doch:
*2. applicom PCI1500PFB (Woodhead Connectivity GmbH)*

*Producttype:*
Network components

*Subgroup:*
Others 
Interface for PROFIBUS Protocols
The smart applicom PCI1500PFB is compatible with WindowsXP, 2000, NT4 and 98. The board has 1 PROFIBUS Channel 1,5Mb and supports PROFIBUS S7, FDL S/R, masterDP, FMS, FDL S5, PPI+/PPI.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 April 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es ist "unmöglich" sage ich, ***plingggg*** und denn presto, Applicom und FMS geht doch:



Hör bitte auf, mein Autorität zu untergraben Jesper!

Ich habe dem "reini" verboten FMS zu nehmen, und da hält er sich jetzt drann !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 April 2007)

reini69 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal weg, wird mir zu dumm hier.



Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht.


----------



## JesperMP (3 April 2007)

:sm14: Habe ich deine Autorität untergrabt !!

Ja, Ich versuchte, es nicht zu tun. 
Aber Ich könnte nicht widerstehen, um das magische Wort zu versuchen.


----------

